

Web vulnerability affecting shared links - good_guy
https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/05/web-vulnerability-affecting-shared-links/

======
veidr
As a Dropbox for Business user, I find this INSANE.

ALL the links that my team has put into various documents are suddenly broken
this morning.

And there's _nothing_ I can do about it, because the documents containing
those links are already distributed.

Dropbox's (late, after-the-fact) announcement says I can go in and
'proactively create new links' but that doesn't help in any way with the
hundreds of documents that have already been received by the recipients (a
group that includes my boss).

This is such an incompetent response to a low-impact design flaw with
Dropbox's shared links -- one that I already knew about -- that my confidence
in Dropbox just dropped through the floor.

It is hard to imagine that we will continue paying them thousands of dollars a
year.

~~~
antoinelyset
This is completely INSANE. All the existing document shared links we created
with the API (we make and heavy use of this at Azendoo) are down...

